# How to drop an account.



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

So here is my issue, I have an account that has given me enough problems all year for landscaping. Just a royal pain in the ass. Now for plowing the are doing the samething. They are contracted for $2250 for the season with three payments of $750 (the lot is very small). The contract was signed in April, in November they wanted me to lower the price, which was not going to happen. So I was paid (4 days late I might add), I'v salted there twice now. Well today I herd through the grape vine that they are going to stop using me because the new mechanic has a plow truck. 

So my question is, How should I go about dropping this customer? I am so sick of all of the ******** they give me. Can I get the rest of the money?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Do you have a cancellation clause? If not you might just be able to send a letter stating they are canceled by (this date) send it and require a signature. Honestly,not worth the hassle to try and collect.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

grandview;1531270 said:


> Do you have a cancellation clause? If not you might just be able to send a letter starting they are canceled by (this date) sent it and require a signature. Honestly,not worth the hassle to try and collect.


There is no cancellation clause. I wrote this contract when I was first starting out and I did not know I should include one.

What do I give them for a reason? I obviously cant just say your a ****y customer(although I wish I could)


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Dear sir /madam, Do to unforeseen circumstances we will no longer be able to service your property to the highest levels of our abilities. It is best for both of our company to part ways and for you to find a service provider for this upcoming season.

Thank you

Joe snowplower



Something to this effect.


----------



## BigBladePusher (Dec 7, 2012)

let them cancel you thats what i did once i just showed up late and did a crappy job a couple times they caled me and we talked about it i told them i was just too busy and we mutually agreed no more payment no more plowin worked for me no problem. sometimes you gotta tell them to their face though not over the fone


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

BigBladePusher;1531284 said:


> let them cancel you thats what i did once i just showed up late and did a crappy job a couple times they caled me and we talked about it i told them i was just too busy and we mutually agreed no more payment no more plowin worked for me no problem. sometimes you gotta tell them to their face though not over the fone


That seems like a bad idea, then I could get a bad reputation. Grandview, Thanks thats good advice.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

BigBladePusher;1531284 said:


> let them cancel you thats what i did once i just showed up late and did a crappy job a couple times they caled me and we talked about it i told them i was just too busy and we mutually agreed no more payment no more plowin worked for me no problem. sometimes you gotta tell them to their face though not over the fone


No deal. Bad rep goes around faster then good rep.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Thats exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## BigBladePusher (Dec 7, 2012)

In the town i plow in theres not alot of competion so when I dont wanna plow someone or they dont pay i dont go back. I hate contracts but sometimes you gotta have them if ya dont get no snow !


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

BigBladePusher;1531341 said:


> let them cancel you thats what i did once i just showed up late and did a crappy job a couple times they caled me and we talked about it i told them i was just too busy and we mutually agreed no more payment no more plowin worked for me no problem. sometimes you gotta tell them to their face though not over the fone
> In the town i plow in theres not alot of competion so when I dont wanna plow someone or they dont pay i dont go back. I hate contracts but sometimes you gotta have them if ya dont get no snow !


WOW, really?  Even if you are the ONLY one you should never do this, It's just bad for business & in my opinion the worst thing you could do, Terrible idea!! I'd rather not show then show, do crappy work and make them complain.


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

I would try talking to the customer, lots of time rumors are not actually true.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

TKLAWN;1531444 said:


> I would try talking to the customer, lots of time rumors are not actually true.


Its not just the rumor, its every thing they do. The rumor is just the last straw.


----------



## gwhalen3 (Jan 15, 2010)

if you want to drop tell them you can not service them at this point. End of story... not that hard dude...


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

BigBladePusher;1531284 said:


> let them cancel you thats what i did once i just showed up late and did a crappy job a couple times they caled me and we talked about it i told them i was just too busy and we mutually agreed no more payment no more plowin worked for me no problem. sometimes you gotta tell them to their face though not over the fone


Worst idea ever.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

gwhalen3;1531488 said:


> if you want to drop tell them you can not service them at this point. End of story... not that hard dude...


Never slam the door on yourself.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

gwhalen3;1531488 said:


> if you want to drop tell them you can not service them at this point. End of story... not that hard dude...


Best advice ever dude. Your wicked good at buisness.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

I would just keep the account. It might not even snow this year. Your just throwing money away.Most poeple on here are asking how to get more accounts.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Peace of mind and no aggravation is worth more then the 2grand he'll make.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

grandview;1531532 said:


> Peace of mind and no aggravation is worth more then the 2grand he'll make.


How much aggravtion can it be? It snows You plow done


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

quigleysiding;1531535 said:


> How much aggravtion can it be? It snows You plow done


When they call and ***** about stupid stuff. The want the price dropped after thet have signed a contract. I personaly feel I came in too low with the bid in the first place, This was my first ever bid.

I have 25 drive ways, and three small commercial lots, If I do drop this one mobil station it will not hurt me nearly as much as it would hurt some one else. I have very low over heard. I still live at my parents house and do lawncare/plowing for rent. I only have one truck payment, plus my insurance's I have another contracted accout which has the insurance and bills covered until march. So yes I will be loosing 2k but In my eyes at this point it is worth it these people have no respect and do not understand how to properly maintain a property and do not like to pay to do things the right way. This customer has made me/my company look bad because the do not want to pay to maintain there property.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

CashinH&P;1531540 said:


> When they call and ***** about stupid stuff. The want the price dropped after thet have signed a contract. I personaly feel I came in too low with the bid in the first place, This was my first ever bid.
> 
> I have 25 drive ways, and three small commercial lots, If I do drop this one mobil station it will not hurt me nearly as much as it would hurt some one else. I have very low over heard. I still live at my parents house and do lawncare/plowing for rent. I only have one truck payment, plus my insurance's I have another contracted accout which has the insurance and bills covered until march. So yes I will be loosing 2k but In my eyes at this point it is worth it these people have no respect and do not understand how to properly maintain a property and do not like to pay to do things the right way. This customer has made me/my company look bad because the do not want to pay to maintain there property.


Perhaps a "man to man" no BS convo with the account will help? It seems like some of this may be pent up aggravation on your part. Maybe if you contacted the principal on a neutral day and brought up your issues while you were both calm things could get better? I have found in the past that having a straight up convo can alleviate much stress, and can improve a situation greatly. Some accounts just need to be backed down from time to time.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

CashinH&P;1531540 said:


> When they call and ***** about stupid stuff. The want the price dropped after thet have signed a contract. I personaly feel I came in too low with the bid in the first place, This was my first ever bid.
> 
> I have 25 drive ways, and three small commercial lots, If I do drop this one mobil station it will not hurt me nearly as much as it would hurt some one else. I have very low over heard. I still live at my parents house and do lawncare/plowing for rent. I only have one truck payment, plus my insurance's I have another contracted accout which has the insurance and bills covered until march. So yes I will be loosing 2k but In my eyes at this point it is worth it these people have no respect and do not understand how to properly maintain a property and do not like to pay to do things the right way. This customer has made me/my company look bad because the do not want to pay to maintain there property.


Gotcha You didn't tell us it was a gas station. Biggest pain in the butt with out the customer being a pain also.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

I would finish the year, and then just not go back next year.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

I am pretty mad about the rumor I herd. Im going to wait until monday and if I still feel like I need to drop them I will. Thanks for the advice guys, this is the first account that I have ever had to think about dropping.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

ducaticorse;1531552 said:


> Perhaps a "man to man" no BS convo with the account will help? It seems like some of this may be pent up aggravation on your part. Maybe if you contacted the principal on a neutral day and brought up your issues while you were both calm things could get better? I have found in the past that having a straight up convo can alleviate much stress, and can improve a situation greatly. Some accounts just need to be backed down from time to time.


I like this, last season i had a customer complain due to the seasonal contract and lack of snow. He wanted some money back due to me plowing 3 times. I had to go and talk to this guy face to face about it as he got really rude with text messages. (I dont know why but this guys is one of the only who like text communications, he is a 70 year old veteran). Told him about how seasonals work and its a gamble not only for him but for me too! After this he saw my point better and that season went by. This year he goes per plow.

I hope it snows like a mother now lol.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Don't make business decisions on rumors. If you want out, that's fine but not because if what you heard thru the grapevine. It doesn't look like its gonna snow this year so sub it out on a per plow basis.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

CashinH&P;1531266 said:


> So here is my issue, I have an account that has given me enough problems all year for landscaping. Just a royal pain in the ass. Now for plowing the are doing the samething. They are contracted for $2250 for the season with three payments of $750 (the lot is very small). The contract was signed in April, in November they wanted me to lower the price, which was not going to happen. So I was paid (4 days late I might add), I'v salted there twice now. Well today I herd through the grape vine that they are going to stop using me because the new mechanic has a plow truck.
> 
> So my question is, How should I go about dropping this customer? I am so sick of all of the ******** they give me. Can I get the rest of the money?


calculate how far out you feel you have been paid for, ask them if there is any truth to the rumor you heard(the mechanic may be spreading it)...if they want out, give them the date you calculated and part friends


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Wait until any of the following happens:
1. They dump you for not lowering your price.
2. You dump them for non-payment.
3. They dump you because they're going to do their own plowing; a professional in this circumstance would congratulate them and part on good terms.
4. The season ends and you don't renew for next year (like jhall22guitar said).


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

theholycow;1531645 said:


> Wait until any of the following happens:
> 1. They dump you for not lowering your price.
> 2. You dump them for non-payment.
> 3. They dump you because they're going to do their own plowing; a professional in this circumstance would congratulate them and part on good terms.
> 4. The season ends and you don't renew for next year (like jhall22guitar said).


I am proud for suggesting something good haha. I think number 2 is what will happen most likely.


----------



## gwhalen3 (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey cash. You asked how you should go about dropping the account and I simply told you. No need to bash on me. I actually am a very good business man. That's why I still have a profitable business for the past 15 years and can support a household and family. Good luck.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

@gwhalen3 Hey cash. You asked how you should go about dropping the account and I simply told you. No need to bash on me. I actually am a very good business man. That's why I still have a profitable business for the past 15 years and can support a household and family. Good luck. 

Your initial response to my question was rude, there for you got a rude response from me. I was looking for real advive from others. Not a snide comment like "end of story" Treat others as you would like to be treated. I hope you have a good season.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

theholycow;1531645 said:


> Wait until any of the following happens:
> 1. They dump you for not lowering your price.
> 2. You dump them for non-payment.
> 3. They dump you because they're going to do their own plowing; a professional in this circumstance would congratulate them and part on good terms.
> 4. The season ends and you don't renew for next year (like jhall22guitar said).


I would probably go with #4. It sounds like you knew what you were getting yourself into when you sent the contract... I would do your very best this season with that account, then next season, depending on how things went this year, either walk away, or bid it higher and add a cancellation clause like grandview said. I have had to do this once or twice and every time they first call back and say their going to go with someone else, I simply say "thank you for your business in the past, and if there's anything I can do for you in the future, please feel free to give me a call". I usually get the account back later in the season or the next season at the higher price


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Im going to wait untill there next payment is due (Jan 1) and if there late Ill drop them for non payment. And in meantime if they drop me Im just going to take it and make sure the next guys knows they were late paying me the first time. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

CashinH&P;1531947 said:


> Im just going to make sure the next guys knows they were late paying me the first time.


This is not a good practice IMO....


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Plowtoy;1531984 said:


> This is not a good practice IMO....


Im curious, why do you say that?


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

CashinH&P;1531988 said:


> Im curious, why do you say that?


Once your done with them, be done with them. DO NOT TAKE BUSINESS PERSONALLY.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

CashinH&P;1531988 said:


> Im curious, why do you say that?


Like Mick76 said, once your done with them, be done with them... I like the idea of giving your competition a heads up, but you don't want to burn any bridges with the property owner. You never know when you may want to go back and bid again (maybe when their under new ownership??). That's just me though...


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Plowtoy;1532044 said:


> Like Mick76 said, once your done with them, be done with them... I like the idea of giving your competition a heads up, but you don't want to burn any bridges with the property owner. You never know when you may want to go back and bid again (maybe when their under new ownership??). That's just me though...


Thats a good point I didnt even think of that.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

quigleysiding;1531535 said:


> How much aggravtion can it be? It snows You plow done


Plowing is easy. All the crap on the backend sucks.

If you wait till the next billing and all of a sudden your out plowing for month and they don't pay,then what? Your out the money and labor ,dump and see about picking up a few driveways to cover the lost.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Plowtoy;1532044 said:


> Like Mick76 said, once your done with them, be done with them... I like the idea of giving your competition a heads up, but you don't want to burn any bridges with the property owner. You never know when you may want to go back and bid again (maybe when their under new ownership??). That's just me though...


This is good advise, other contractors screw up, things don't work out with the mechanic etc. Always good business to not take it personally and leave it with "It was nice doing business with you, if it doesn't work out you have my #." = pay increase and more loyal customer, if it happens.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Plowtoy;1532044 said:


> Like Mick76 said, once your done with them, be done with them... I like the idea of giving your competition a heads up, but you don't want to burn any bridges with the property owner. You never know when you may want to go back and bid again (maybe when their under new ownership??). That's just me though...


I agree with the overall message but there's a big hole in your logic: Don't burn bridges with the owner because you might want to bid again with a new owner (with whom you didn't burn bridges)?

Definitely don't go around spouting off about it...just keep your mouth closed and move on. There's no need to blackball them, no need to punish them, no need for revenge. Let your competition deal with them and decide that the plowing business is just too stressful, then when they quit you might pick up a few accounts.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Mick76;1532016 said:


> Once your done with them, be done with them. DO NOT TAKE BUSINESS PERSONALLY.


Best advice in the thread. Customers will drive you nuts if you let it happen. I suggest a face to face meeting. Decide based on that meeting if the business relationship can move forward. Always present a professional attitude even if it kills you. Most customers don't care about you, they want it done cheaper and faster so they can keep more money in their pocket. They will screw you in an instant, and most likely you won't know till you pull in the lot and; A. There is another truck there or its already plowed, or B. if you're lucky and not dealing with a total *********, you'll get a phone call. Don't sweat it, its just business.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

jhall22guitar;1531559 said:


> I would finish the year, and then just not go back next year.


x2. Finish the contract and move on. I've wanted to strangle a few PMs but I have always held up my part of the contract. BTW 4 days late payment isn't anything to worry about.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

JD Dave;1532599 said:


> x2. Finish the contract and move on. I've wanted to strangle a few PMs but I have always held up my part of the contract. BTW 4 days late payment isn't anything to worry about.


Like Dave, we have always finished out the contract, in 15 years, I've only threatened to quit once, & with held services once, for non- payment, it's amazing how fast a check can be cut when you withhold services after 2 months of calling for payment. Both times were PITA HOA's.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

JD Dave;1532599 said:


> x2. Finish the contract and move on. I've wanted to strangle a few PMs but I have always held up my part of the contract. BTW 4 days late payment isn't anything to worry about.


Totally agree, be a finisher dude...


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Alright, so what happened?


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

CashinH&P;1531528 said:


> Best advice ever dude. Your *wicked *good at buisness.


I just knew you were from NH when i read that! Where abouts?


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Well guys I dropped there january bill off today, The manager (dumb 24 year old girl) says her father (the owner) is un happy with the plowing. Well I explained to her that I did the best I could with the customers cars to be worked on parked in the only place to store snow on the whole lot. 

So I dont think ill be getting paid. But before they have a chance I am going to send them this, keep in mind that this is only the second time I have had to write this type of letter. What do you guys think, and please be nice haha



Liam Cashin
Cashin Home and Property Services
53 Highland Farms Drive
Bedford N.h. 03110


Rpm Fuels
137 Route 101
Bedford N.h 03110


RE: Termination of service



I regret to inform you that service to your property at 137 Route 101 in Bedford is being terminated for the following reason;

•	I cannot plow the parking area with the cars parked on the west end of the lot. I have brought this to your attention numerous times and you have not complied with this request. 
•	Communicating with your business has proven to be very difficult at best. 

I feel it would be best for both of our business if we part ways. I do not owe you any services nor do you owe me any money. I’m sorry that we have to end our business relationship this way, however I fell it is best for both business.


Regards


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

CashinH&P;1557462 said:


> Well guys I dropped there january bill off today, The manager (dumb 24 year old girl) says her father (the owner) is un happy with the plowing. Well I explained to her that I did the best I could with the customers cars to be worked on parked in the only place to store snow on the whole lot.
> 
> So I dont think ill be getting paid. But before they have a chance I am going to send them this, keep in mind that this is only the second time I have had to write this type of letter. What do you guys think, and please be nice haha
> 
> ...


Dump this for now.


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

You should have had in your contract describing issues arising from parked cars like mine states we stay 3 feet away from any parked vehicles and will clean up after lot is empty, they cannot expect you to sit there and wait for cars to move and also make sure your contract has the cancellation clause in it Good luck


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

snoway63;1557485 said:


> You should have had in your contract describing issues arising from parked cars like mine states we stay 3 feet away from any parked vehicles and will clean up after lot is empty, they cannot expect you to sit there and wait for cars to move and also make sure your contract has the cancellation clause in it Good luck


these cars dont move, they are the cars that the mechanic is supposed to be fixing.

Grandview, Why do you say I should dump that?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Should be ,just all services are terminated ,why give them an out to not pay the last invoice.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

grandview;1557494 said:


> Should be ,just all services are terminated ,why give them an out to not pay the last invoice.


Good point I didnt even think of that. Good call!


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Collect whatever is owed and part ways if the hassle is to much. Just to cover yourself. Type up and have them sign that both parties have mutually agreed to end this contract. This way your covered in case they come back and try and say you didn't show up.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

CashinH&P;1557462 said:


> I feel it would be best for both of our business if we part ways. I do not owe you any services nor do you owe me any money. I'm sorry that we have to end our business relationship this way, however I *fell* it is best for both business.


Typo.

In general I think it's best to trim everything that isn't completely necessary from this sort of communication. The more you put in, the more drama you invite.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

theholycow;1557509 said:


> Typo.
> 
> In general I think it's best to trim everything that isn't completely necessary from this sort of communication. The more you put in, the more drama you invite.


Dr Sir,

Effective Jan. 5th ,Joe plow guy will no longer provide snowplowing services to Hand Job Mike's .

Sincerely

Joe


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

:laughing:


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

:laughing::laughing: haha thanks for the input guys!


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

snoway63;1557485 said:


> You should have had in your contract describing issues arising from parked cars like mine states we stay 3 feet away from any parked vehicles and will clean up after lot is empty, they cannot expect you to sit there and wait for cars to move and also make sure your contract has the cancellation clause in it Good luck


Kind of like this?

After Hours Snowplowing will not plow or salt within 3 feet from any parked vehicles, equipment, buildings, garage doors and entry doors or other obstructions in parking lots, drives or other areas being cleared. *Please attempt to move vehicles prior to our services being commenced, as drivers cannot wait for clients to move their vehicles once they arrive. *


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Well guys I have been emailing this guy banck and forth for today. Here are the emails;

To whom it may concern,
Your payment of $755 for snow removal was due January 1, 2013, as stated in the contract you signed. Due too this, all services provided by Cashin Home and Property Services is being terminated to your property at 137 route 101, Bedford N.H. Also, this contract WILL NOT be renewed for the up coming season. I am sorry for any inconvenience this may cause. 


Liam,

I would like you to show me the expenses incurred for the snow removal so far this year. As you know, the services you provided were much less than expected. For the 2 snow storm I had to have my Mechanic plow to fix what you could not do. I feel that if you did provided the proper plowing for those 2 storms and told Becky that I needed to speak with you before making another payment. If you were plowing on a per storm basis you would have charged approximately $400-$500 for the 2 storms. I will concede that amount of payment even though the services were not exceptable. I would expect a refund of the difference by the end of the week. You are terminating the original agreement based on the fact that you could not perform the services promised. Please have the refund to me this week so I can hire another snow removal service. 

Thanks
Pete Radziewicz

Pete, I spoke with Becky at the beginning of the month, she informed me of your concerns and said she would have you contact me in regards to the plowing, which you have not done. I spoke with Becky as well as you about moving the vehicles on the north end of the property in order for me to properly plow the parking lot. This request was ignored by you numerous times. Your payment was due January 1, 2013 it is now January 14, 2013. There fore your payment is two weeks late. Services is being terminated due to your lack of payment, not because I could not preform the services. It is in our best interest to go our separate ways. You do not owe a further payment nor do I owe you any services. 

Regards


Liam,

Wrong. We operate a business. Unfortunately there will be cars on the property at times. There was plenty of room for you to move the snow. I was out shoveling all the snow away from the cars and the fills and you still didn't plow it away. You left it there. I agree we should go our separate ways but unfortunately you earned way more than you provided. If you look at it from a couple legal angles. Per storm plowing would be valued at approx $450. If you look at the contract running for the winter months Dec 21 - March 19th you would have provided 23 days or approx $550 worth of contract. Either way you will owe me a refund of $400-$500. Again, you can blame on lack of payment but that will not hold up. You did not perform the services and we spoke and Becky spoke to you about it. Bottom line, you will owe me the difference. I do not want to argue, but you are the one breaking the contract.

Pete Radziewicz
Owner - RPM Fuels LLC

Pete, I operate a business as well. I can not sit at your lot waiting for there to be snow to plow, there fore at times there will be snow in the lot. I informed you that after the snow event I would come and clean up the lot. You said you would make sure the cars would be consolidated to a smaller area on the north end of the lot in order to allow me to push snow across the lot. I thought we understood each other, but apparently there was some miss communication because the cars I asked you to move are still there. 

You had a contract with me to pay a total of $2250 in three payments of $750 (Nov, Jan, March) if I plowed or not. This is like an insurance policy, you have to pay even if you do not use it. Your first payment on November first was a pre payment for the month of November and December, it just so happened that it only snowed 3 times with in that time frame. Your next payment for January was the pre payment for January thru February, you did not pay this payment there fore I will not provide the service. 

How am I the one breaking the contract? I provided the service I was paid to do, you had some concerns that were brought to my attention which I agreed to fix. Your payment was due on January 1, 2013 (please see the contract that was signed) I did not receive payment with in the allotted amount of time, there fore I will not be providing the services. 

What do you guys think? There is no way in hell Im going to give him a refund.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

So lets see he paid for Nov/Dec. Next payment was due Jan. you cancelled it on the 13th ,so you need to figure a per diem for the second payment.So if I figure right he owes you for 13 days or 163,00


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

grandview;1566552 said:


> So lets see he paid for Nov/Dec. Next payment was due Jan. you cancelled it on the 13th ,so you need to figure a per diem for the second payment.So if I figure right he owes you for 13 days or 163,00


Sounds about right to me hahaha. He thinks Im going to give him a refund! Ya right buddy. what a a$$hat


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Last I checked snow removal didn't come with a receipt with a 90 day return policy.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Yep haha I cant wait for his reply, should be interesting


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

You should give us his email once the dispute is finished so we can all email him hi and low bids from all over the country


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I would Finish the season out Then drop them Sound like you are going to court Good Luck Live and Learn


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Triton2286;1566874 said:


> You should give us his email once the dispute is finished so we can all email him hi and low bids from all over the country


That would be bad for his business image 1, and 2 pretty sure that is illegal in some way shape or form



Antlerart06;1566900 said:


> I would Finish the season out Then drop them Sound like you are going to court Good Luck Live and Learn


He already terminated the contract.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

beanz27;1566904 said:


> That would be bad for his business image 1, and 2 pretty sure that is illegal in some way shape or form
> 
> He already terminated the contract.


 He might terminated contact But Customer wanting a refund Doesnt mean Customer cant take Cash to court

We only seeing Cash side of the story We cant see Customer side of this
Maybe Cash snow service isnt up to par as he states We can only go by what he says


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Antlerart06;1566912 said:


> He might terminated contact But Customer wanting a refund Doesnt mean Customer cant take Cash to court
> 
> We only seeing Cash side of the story We cant see Customer side of this
> Maybe Cash snow service isnt up to par as he states We can only go by what he says


So you think I should give the guy his refund, and finish the season? Do all this after his paymnet is two weeks late? Even if this does get taken to court, how would I loose? I provided the service he paid for, he had some concerns about snow left by parked cars (that dont move) he adressed this with me, I told him how we could solve the problem. He did not do what I asked so I could properly do my job. If he had paid I would have finished the season. But I am not going to work If I have bot been paid.


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

A seasonal is a seasonal. Snow or not! He owes you the amount up to the date of cancellation. Plus you're late charge. He seems like he'd be the ******* to pay in full for Jan just to expect the refund. If he pays in full deposit it all with no refund. Hell lose in court w a signed contract. Howevevr if he tries to not pay try to settle on the 13 day difference or whatever it is at the point. If he still complains say I'll see you in court. Or file a mechanics lien. Hell pay if it goes to court. NH laws work in our favor for instances like this.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

wilsonsground;1567029 said:


> A seasonal is a seasonal. Snow or not! He owes you the amount up to the date of cancellation. Plus you're late charge. He seems like he'd be the ******* to pay in full for Jan just to expect the refund. If he pays in full deposit it all with no refund. Hell lose in court w a signed contract. Howevevr if he tries to not pay try to settle on the 13 day difference or whatever it is at the point. If he still complains say I'll see you in court. Or file a mechanics lien. Hell pay if it goes to court. NH laws work in our favor for instances like this.


At this point I really domt want to go tocourt, I just want to be done with this guy. I will not be giving him a refund but I will not be persuing any further payment. Too much of a pain in the ass to deal with this guy.

Im excited to see who will plow there lot now haha, who ever it is good luck to them.


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

CashinH&P;1567037 said:


> At this point I really domt want to go tocourt, I just want to be done with this guy. I will not be giving him a refund but I will not be persuing any further payment. Too much of a pain in the ass to deal with this guy.
> 
> Im excited to see who will plow there lot now haha, who ever it is good luck to them.


I'm sure it won't take you too long to figure it out.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

CashinH&P;1566980 said:


> So you think I should give the guy his refund, and finish the season? Do all this after his paymnet is two weeks late? Even if this does get taken to court, how would I loose? I provided the service he paid for, he had some concerns about snow left by parked cars (that dont move) he adressed this with me, I told him how we could solve the problem. He did not do what I asked so I could properly do my job. If he had paid I would have finished the season. But I am not going to work If I have bot been paid.


No I dont think he needs a refund Doesnt mean He'll try get one
Did you ask why his payment was late BEFORE you drop him


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Liam,

I would like you to show me the expenses incurred for the snow removal so far this year. As you know, the services you provided were much less than expected. For the 2 snow storm I had to have my Mechanic plow to fix what you could not do. I feel that if you did provided the proper plowing for those 2 storms and told Becky that I needed to speak with you before making another payment. If you were plowing on a per storm basis you would have charged approximately $400-$500 for the 2 storms. I will concede that amount of payment even though the services were not exceptable. I would expect a refund of the difference by the end of the week. You are terminating the original agreement based on the fact that you could not perform the services promised. Please have the refund to me this week so I can hire another snow removal service. 

Thanks
Pete Radziewicz

This is what I dont understand 
How does your contact read ??

Pete thinks its per storm you say its for the season Maybe there a misunderstanding on how the Contact reads
Post the contact


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Antlerart06;1567077 said:


> Liam,
> 
> I would like you to show me the expenses incurred for the snow removal so far this year.


Sure, show him the expenses. He will then realize that the money owed is not so bad...

This is what most snow removal clients don't understand. Show him the year round cost of the truck(s), plows, and any related removal equipment or material. Show him the cost for fuel, oil and other maintenance related expense's to your equipment. Show him the costs of your office space, and utility's. Show him the cost of your insurance(s) so you can plow. Show him the costs of your time. He may then realize that his one little account is only a small piece of your puzzle. It takes multiple accounts to be profitible in this business and he doesn't see that. All he see's is a light winter so far and thinks that you are ripping him off.

This is one of the reasons I personally don't have any seasonals.... If I don't plow, I don't get paid (i know it that doesn't work for everyone), but the client doesn't get screwed either. If it snows a bunch, I get paid good and the client has a big bill but they are able to see the services rendered.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Antlerart06;1567077 said:


> Liam,
> 
> I would like you to show me the expenses incurred for the snow removal so far this year. As you know, the services you provided were much less than expected. For the 2 snow storm I had to have my Mechanic plow to fix what you could not do. I feel that if you did provided the proper plowing for those 2 storms and told Becky that I needed to speak with you before making another payment. If you were plowing on a per storm basis you would have charged approximately $400-$500 for the 2 storms. I will concede that amount of payment even though the services were not exceptable. I would expect a refund of the difference by the end of the week. You are terminating the original agreement based on the fact that you could not perform the services promised. Please have the refund to me this week so I can hire another snow removal service.
> 
> ...


Yes,what does your paperwork say that he signed. If it does say seasonal contract make another copy send it to him with it highlighted

At the same time though,if there were cars parked there and it needed to be cleaned up,you should of personally called and said I will be there at this time have all cars moved,if not it will be plowed at the next storm.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

grandview;1567176 said:


> Yes,what does your paperwork say that he singed. If it does say seasonal contract make another copy send it to him with it highlighted
> 
> At the same time though,if there were cars parked there and it needed to be cleaned up,you should of personally called and said I will be there at this time have all cars moved,if not it will be plowed at the next storm.


I will send him a copy of the contract. Before the snow event the mechanic was supposed to put the cars in the shop and park the cars a close together on one end of the north side so that I could push snow up behind where the cars are parked. I even went to the lot before the storms and let them know we were prepared for the storm and just wanted to remind them to move the cars, and so I could put cones around the gas tank covers in the parking lot.

When I got there to plow none of the cars were moved so I plowed around them making sure they would be able to move the cars.

Like I said before these people are impossible to deal with.

Even if this were to go to court there is no way he would Win. He signed a contract to pay on a specific date which he didnt there fore I will not be providing service to his property.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Well then let us know what happens.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Antlerart06;1567077 said:


> Liam,
> 
> I would like you to show me the expenses incurred for the snow removal so far this year. As you know, the services you provided were much less than expected. For the 2 snow storm I had to have my Mechanic plow to fix what you could not do. I feel that if you did provided the proper plowing for those 2 storms and told Becky that I needed to speak with you before making another payment. *If you were plowing on a per storm basis* you would have charged approximately $400-$500 for the 2 storms. I will concede that amount of payment even though the services were not exceptable. I would expect a refund of the difference by the end of the week. You are terminating the original agreement based on the fact that you could not perform the services promised. Please have the refund to me this week so I can hire another snow removal service.
> 
> ...


Looks like Pete understands that its a seasonal contract, and is trying to weasel himself out of payments by comparing the contract rate to what he would have paid IF it was per push.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

"If you were plowing on a per storm basis." But read your contract You were paying for a seasonal contract whether it snowed once or 50 times you owe the same.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

CashinH&P;1567185 said:


> When I got there to plow none of the cars were moved so I plowed around them making sure they would be able to move the cars.


So this was the first visit Right 
Do you go back after the storm and do a inspection and clean up what was skip on first visit 
Or you just do one visit only


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

grandview;1567176 said:


> Yes,what does your paperwork say that he signed. If it does say seasonal contract make another copy send it to him with it highlighted
> 
> At the same time though,if there were cars parked there and it needed to be cleaned up,you should of personally called and said I will be there at this time have all cars moved,if not it will be plowed at the next storm.





Antlerart06;1567332 said:


> So this was the first visit Right
> Do you go back after the storm and do a inspection and clean up what was skip on first visit
> Or you just do one visit only


Great minds think alike.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

grandview;1567333 said:


> Great minds think alike.


I would go back through out the storm and do a final clean up once they were closed. I asked for the cars to be moved multiple times and they never were. Regardless he didnt pay so that is why he was dropped.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

grandview;1567333 said:


> Great minds think alike.


Im trying understand this thread I see alot things dont add up right

I dont think I ever ask move cars before a storm unless they park in front my snow piles It always after the storm I ask to move cars


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Antlerart06;1567353 said:


> Im trying understand this thread I see alot things dont add up right
> 
> I dont think I ever ask move cars before a storm unless they park in front my snow piles It always after the storm I ask to move cars


I have a place when they have 10 vans for work ,every year I stop by the beginning of the season to go over as to where I want them parked. Then if we get a good amount of snow they will call me after I did a final plow and I will come back one more time to clean up that area.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

grandview;1567376 said:


> I have a place when they have 10 vans for work ,every year I stop by the beginning of the season to go over as to where I want them parked. Then if we get a good amount of snow they will call me after I did a final plow and I will come back one more time to clean up that area.


Yes I have bank same way During business hours only way get this area cleaned I like doing things after hours but somethings has to be done during business hours
I have a Kraft factory will put sign up make everybody park in the south lot So I can clean the north lot and I'll flip the sign and wait till next day and clean south lot


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Antlerart06;1567388 said:


> Yes I have bank same way During business hours only way get this area cleaned I like doing things after hours but somethings has to be done during business hours
> I have a Kraft factory will put sign up make everybody park in the south lot So I can clean the north lot and I'll flip the sign and wait till next day and clean south lot


But don't you love those people who will only park in "their" spot and no where else ,no matter what.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

grandview;1567395 said:


> But don't you love those people who will only park in "their" spot and no where else ,no matter what.


"I always leave the house at 719am stop at the quickstop and get a fritter and a black coffee park in the 3rd row 9th spot from the end and get the doors unlocked for 1st shift. Every 3rd Thursday I stop at the petstore for 75lbs of cat food. Been the same routine for 20 years. No snowstorm is going to affect me. My ford escape has 4wd". (In a 55yr old womans voice)


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

grandview;1567395 said:


> But don't you love those people who will only park in "their" spot and no where else ,no matter what.


O yes but with Kraft they fallow the rules only thing I hate about Kraft is they always 30days behind on payment But I always get paid Out of 25years I only lost it 2 times in the 25years


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

On some of my commercial lots the employees are not able to move there cars when needed.

Oh well, I charge per push so If I come back early the next day before they open for a final cleanup, it's all good...........payup.....


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

CashinH&P;1531266 said:


> So here is my issue, I have an account that has given me enough problems all year for landscaping. Just a royal pain in the ass. Now for plowing the are doing the samething. They are contracted for $2250 for the season with three payments of $750 (the lot is very small). The contract was signed in April, in November they wanted me to lower the price, which was not going to happen. So I was paid (4 days late I might add), I'v salted there twice now. Well today I herd through the grape vine that they are going to stop using me because the new mechanic has a plow truck.
> 
> So my question is, How should I go about dropping this customer? I am so sick of all of the ******** they give me. Can I get the rest of the money?


if it were me I would just send a cancelation letter or call them and cancel.

this is a MAJOR reason I don't use contracts of this sort for ANYTHING. I think it's wrong of you to expect to get the rest of your money when the work hasn't been done. who expects to be paid for future work you aren't gonna do since you cancelled them just because it was in a contract.

I only invoice for services performed AFTER they are completed. I do this will all clients residential and commercial. no paper contracts or service agreements to sign. either end is free to cancel at any time.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

theholycow;1557509 said:


> In general I think it's best to trim everything that isn't completely necessary from this sort of communication. The more you put in, the more drama you invite.


Yup, just like I said.

Your email thread with him looks just like explaining to someone why you banned them from a forum.


----------

